# Timesharing with a Baby



## krmlaw (Jan 16, 2009)

I dont know where to post this (Moderators please move to where you think appropriate). 

We will be soon timesharing with a baby, and I know it will prove challenging. As with all travel with a baby. 

Im looking for advice, what to bring, what to leave at home, what timeshares will provide you, etc. 

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## trinaqueen (Jan 16, 2009)

When I stayed at the Wyndham properties, I was able to request a pack and play when I checked in.  During busy times I called in advance to reserve one.  But that was MUST have for me.


----------



## sandesurf (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi,
Depending on the age of a baby, it isn't really hard...
A Port-a-crib was a must for us too, but I would request it along with your reservation, not wait until you check in.
Happy trails!


----------



## sandesurf (Jan 16, 2009)

double post


----------



## BevL (Jan 16, 2009)

krmlaw said:


> I dont know where to post this (Moderators please move to where you think appropriate).
> 
> We will be soon timesharing with a baby, and I know it will prove challenging. As with all travel with a baby.
> 
> ...



My baby days are long over but family that have travelled with us with youngsters have said that they brought way too many clothes.  With a washer and dryer, you don't need much and kids don't care if they wear the same thing every day.


----------



## danb (Jan 16, 2009)

*Traveling with little ones*

this past summer we went to HGVC Seaworld with my son, DIL and twin boys 16 months old. HGVC provided cribs in the room and we rented a double stroller from Easy Street. Not many problems except going to the parks. The kids get tired easly and in my opinion its not worth the trouble. They had just as much fun at the resort. Their in laws were also with us so we had a lot of helping hands so it made it much easier.


----------



## Nancy (Jan 16, 2009)

Some resorts have free pack and plays, some have high chairs and some have baby gates.  Each resort seems different.  Depending on whether you drive or fly makes a difference what you need.  Call resort in advance and check.

We don't have little ones and haven't for many years, but for the last nearly 12 years have traveled with grandkids.  

Nancy


----------



## Luanne (Jan 16, 2009)

When our girls were little the things we usually traveled with:

Stroller (usually the umbrellas style)
Carseat, which we used on the airplane when they were old enough to need their own seat.  You can rent them, but the cost from the car rental companies are usually pretty high.
Crib - check with the timeshare ahead of time. Some of them have them available free of charge.  Some will refer you to a rental company that will deliver and pick up.  We brought our own port a crib a few times.
Toys/books
Diapers - we brought enough to get us through a day or two and then bought some once we arrived
Several changes of clothes for the airplane ride (we should have done the same for dh and I as there were a few times we ended up covered with juice or whatever by the time we arrived)


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 16, 2009)

thansk everyone, i didnt realize i might be able to get a crib there at the resort. that will be a big help. 

does anyone know what the rules are about flying with infants? do you have to pay taxes for them or anything, if you keep them on your lap?


----------



## Luanne (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't know what the rules about flying with infants are now, but back when our girls were under two they did not need a seat, and we paid nothing for them.  Of course you have to hold them on your lab the whole time.  It also used to be easier to get up and down and "roam" the airplane with them.  Many times on larger planes (this was mostly when we went to Hawaii) you'd find a group of parents and kids congregating in the back.  

I'd check with the specific airline to see what their regulations (and any costs) are in regards to infants.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 16, 2009)

If your baby is bottle fed, you might consider getting a Vacuseal device.  I used them to create individual packets of powdered formula, which I threw into the diaper bag.  Then all I'd need was water to make a new bottle.   Much cheaper than the pre-made ones from the manufacturer. 

If you're going to rent a car and are able to stop by a local grocery store, I'd just buy the diapers, wipes, and baby food after I landed.   Airlines are charging for each bag so it might not make sense to pay an extra $25 to bring along stuff you can buy there.   Or you might consider packing some of these things in a box and shipping it to your resort so that it arrives on the day you arrive.  Be sure to put the complete resort address and put "Guest" before your name.  I also put the dates of my stay on the package. 

You didn't say how old your baby was, but if he's old enough to watch movies, a portable DVD player might come in handy.  (I know a set of twins who LOVED the Baby Einstein DVDs.)

Try to schedule direct flights if you can.  I guess you knew that already.


----------



## Patri (Jan 16, 2009)

I just want to say CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## applegirl (Jan 16, 2009)

We have been timesharing with our kids since our youngest was 2.5 months old!  But our vacations have only been within a couple of hours driving distance, so no airplane vacations yet.  Our kids are now 5 and 2.

When we would go to Marriott Vacation Clubs with our babies, we always spent the extra money to rent a crib and proper high chair from babysaway.com   It's a rental company with locations across the country and they rent everything you could possibly think of for babies.  It was an extra expense, but recreating the babie's environment as close as possible to their own sleeping situation at home helps in them sleeping better, which is always important!   Resorts usually have complimentary pack and plays, but they don't look very comfortable for sleeping.  The highchairs they offer at resorts don't have the tray, just the restaurant kind.  When kids are a certain age, the tray is a necessity!

Just remember, when traveling with kids, their nap schedules will still be very important, so you just have to adjsut your expectations and activities a little.  We've always had a blast with our kids on vacation.

Hope you have a great time!

Janna


----------



## charford (Jan 16, 2009)

If you fly with a baby (under 2 years old) on your lap, there is no charge. Frequently, you can get a seat for them for about half price though. It can be worth it if it is a long flight. Children who turn age 2 before the return flight must have a seat.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 16, 2009)

krmlaw said:


> thansk everyone, i didnt realize i might be able to get a crib there at the resort. that will be a big help.
> 
> does anyone know what the rules are about flying with infants? do you have to pay taxes for them or anything, if you keep them on your lap?



My DD is now 3 and she has just about earned a free flight with Southwest already.  If the child is less than 2 (you will need a birth certificate at check-in) you do not need to purchase the infant a seat.  But.....let me tell you if you can pay for the seat it is worth it.  We have always brought her car seat on the plane also.  One it is simply safer and two they are use to that seat and know they have to sit still when in it.   She is now 3 and we will be leaving next week for a trip to Disney.  I now purchased a CARES for kids seat belt that is the only approved FAA restraining device for toddlers.

As for bedding - pack and plays are usually available at most time shares - but I have come across some dirty ones (even at Disney).  Because they are material - you really can't clean it well.  I always brought my own pack and play sheets with me.  Better yet - most resorts have small metal port-a-cribs that at least you can clean down.....these are usually in limited amounts and by request.


----------



## lprstn (Jan 16, 2009)

Also note depending on where you travel you can rent some of the baby items you may want, like stroller/high chair/pack and play etc.  Call the resort as if they don't have those things they usually had a place to rent them from if we needed them.


----------



## malyons (Jan 16, 2009)

we have taken our now 2.5 yr old all over the place so far, definitely buy diapers when you arrive, they are too big and bulky to worry about packing.  Our daughter loves lemonade so we buy the little packets you can mix with water to provide her a drink if juice isn't available.  one other note is that most airlines will let you check a carseat for free, so we always bring our own


----------



## cdn_traveler (Jan 17, 2009)

*Congratulations!*

 
Babycenter.com has always provided some expert advice on anything baby related for us.
http://www.babycenter.com/0_traveling-with-a-newborn-to-8-month-old_7157.bc

When our baby was six months old, we went to Maui.  It was not the best trip for mom and dad, but it was definitely a great learning experience. 
Our baby is now almost 2 years old, and we've been on a few more trips since then. 

A few things that we have learned so far:
- definitely pack a few of your baby's favourite items  so that baby is not overwhelmed by the new environment.  ie - same sheets that she had at home, her blankie, and her stuffie and their fave book.

- brought too much clothes, but you can never bring enough bibs

- staying on the same nap and bedtime schedule.  This is essential for an easy transition when you get back home.

- babies are not great at handling changes in temperature, so be prepared if your baby gets a cold  

- we were glad we brought our full size stroller instead of an umbrella one because baby could nap in it while we were out, and we didn't
have to be confined to the condo.

- be prepared to change any plans that you had made because baby might not feel like doing what you wanted

- always bring stuff to keep them distracted on the plane

- bring earplugs for your fellow passengers in case baby is not enjoying the flight and is "vocalizing" it

Good luck and enjoy every moment.  They really do grow up fast.


----------



## clsmit (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations! My DD traveled on a plane every 6 weeks from the age of 6 weeks until 23 months. She (and her little brother) are now 12 and 9, and can pretty much pack themselves for just about any trip we take. Here's what I learned:

* Infants. Bring the big stroller and gate check it. Going thru the airport it's often easier to throw all the stuff in the stroller and carry the kid. Bring a couple changes of clothes for the kid, plus extra diapers, on the plane. If mom is nursing, bring a baby blanket to cover the baby even tho you know everything is covered. There have been situations where the flight attendants get all goofy about moms nursing, with a blanket over the baby you don't know if she's eating or sleeping.  Cloth diapers are great for burp cloths, bibs, wiping up stuff, and even as a last resort for their original purpose. Also bring a ton of gallon ziplocks (for stinky baby clothes and who knows what else). And we liked those washable 12x18 inch changing pads.

And the airlines will let you take baby stuff over 3 oz. Read the tsa.gov site for how to do it.

* Starting to eat solids/taking a bottle: there's usually a way for the flight attendant to warm up baby food or a bottle on the plane. Bring stuff the baby is used to eating. Be ready for bigger blowouts, usually when the seatbelt sign just came on. Only some planes have diaper changing facilities in the bathroom. You may just have to do it on your lap. 

* Finger food age: Cheerios. Bananas don't travel well. Don't ask how I know.

* Toddler: She will want to walk up and down the aisle. And again. And again. If there's no turbulence, the fasten seatbelt sign is off, and there food cart is out of the way, go for it. Otherwise this will be a test of your parenthood and patience. But, if you tell the kid the pilot knows that your seatbelt is on, and the plane can't take off or land if it's not on, you're more likely to get seatbelt compliance. Even in the car seat. Can make decisions on which snuggly thing to take on the plane.

* Preschool: Able to pack some stuff herself.

More in 5 years when you're ready for the next round of packing and travel advice! Have a great time!


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 21, 2009)

OMG, these are all such great ideas! Im keeping a list of them. I didnt think about a high chair either. Our 1st trip with the baby will be in November, they will be 3 months old, to Mexico. Im SOOO excited!!!!


----------



## FlyKaesan (Jan 21, 2009)

I always try to find TS close to Walmart.  I think sometimes I goto Walmart more than 3 times a day for baby things or food.
It really helps to be in a larger TS than staying in a studio or hotel.
Kitchen is really needed when you travel with baby.

Have fun!
Oh...and one more thing, try to bring a nanny or a relative on the trip so they can help watch the baby while you both can enjoy.  It is worth the money you pay for one other person.


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 21, 2009)

my SIL and Mom are going to be coming with us, so we should be covered! haha.


----------



## cdn_traveler (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah, having help is great when mom needs some time away from the baby.  :whoopie: 

On our second trip with baby, we went to the Mayan Riviera, it was so much fun. 

If your wife is planning to breastfeed exclusively, it will not be a problem.  
But if baby is on formula, be sure to boil the water.  We met another couple with a 6 month old 
that was on baby formula, the LO did not have a good time.  
Poor thing suffered from tummy problems all week.


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 21, 2009)

yeah, im planning on breast feeding (im kyle - i know boys name  and figure this will be much easier. Im just worried now because Im hearing stories about women who's milk doesnt come in.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 23, 2009)

Don't forget the obvious- you'll need to apply for a passport as soon as the baby is born so you have it in plenty of time before travel.


----------



## pittle (Jan 25, 2009)

I know from the Mexico forum that you will be going to a Grand Mayan.  They have really nice portable cribs available.  Just call housekeeping.  They keep some cribs in each building so that they can deliver them when needed.  We used one with an 11 month old in November.

We bought disposable diapers.  Car seats are hard to use in taxi's as most are small and some do not have seatbelts in the back seat.  Besides, then you have to carry it around when you get somewhere.  A good umbrella stroller works well as it is easy to put in any vehicle.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 25, 2009)

I teach child development and I personally would not take a 3 mo. old out of the country.  Babies are sick all the time, and I would not want to be in a 3rd world country with a sick newborn.  Also, the other issue is that most people in Mexico _have not had_ any of the childhood immunizations that are required in the U.S.  A 3 mo. old has not had enough immunizations to have strong immunity yet.  Please, ask your pediatrician about this...


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 26, 2009)

OMG, i didnt even think about this! Im going to call my doctor and see what she says


----------



## clsmit (Jan 26, 2009)

krmlaw said:


> yeah, im planning on breast feeding (im kyle - i know boys name  and figure this will be much easier. Im just worried now because Im hearing stories about women who's milk doesnt come in.



See if your hospital has a lactation consultant. Many hospitals that deliver lots of babies do. She helped a TON both with a class I took before delivery and after delivery to help with latching-on, knowing when to switch sides, pumping, etc. My daughter and I had a hard time getting started, but once we got the whole thing figured out it was good.


----------



## mikey0531 (Jan 27, 2009)

You've gotten all the needed advice.  I always travelled with both my kids from the time they were small.  In my opinion, it's easiest when they are very young (3-4 mos and younger).  The only problem I ever had was trying to get my infant to sleep in a huge wooden crib that was provided when she had only yet slept in our room in a pack and play.  After that, we always travelled with our pack and play.  We also learned quickly not to pack too many clothes -- with the washers and dryers being at most of the resorts.  For sure, change of clothes for airplane rides.  And, we also, when they were little, tried to stay put most of the time.  Sight seeing etc was not for them   We mostly ate at the resorts, went out for ice cream treats -- and spent our days by the pool.  It seems to be what they all enjoy most.  My kids are now 17 and 5.  The 17 year old doesn't want to take ANY vacations with us and the 5 year old doesn't want to be in the car for a "long day" -- and wants to be in the pool 24/7    Oh, and we always bought diapers, wipes, baby food etc once we arrived -- just travelled with enough to get us through the journey.

Debi


----------



## mikey0531 (Jan 27, 2009)

krmlaw said:


> yeah, im planning on breast feeding (im kyle - i know boys name  and figure this will be much easier. Im just worried now because Im hearing stories about women who's milk doesnt come in.



Hi Kyle  -- My niece is also named Kyle -- I love it.  She's beautiful and unique and fun and her name suits her perfectly!  I also knew a girl named Shawn and I liked that too -- and I have a 5 year old named Sam (full name Samantha) after her grandfather (Sam) loves it.

Good luck with the new baby.  I'm sure you'll have an amazing time.  Glad you'll have family with you.  We also always travel in "packs"  LOL  It's fun.

Debi


----------



## Jeni (Jan 27, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> I teach child development and I personally would not take a 3 mo. old out of the country.  Babies are sick all the time, and I would not want to be in a 3rd world country with a sick newborn.  Also, the other issue is that most people in Mexico _have not had_ any of the childhood immunizations that are required in the U.S.  A 3 mo. old has not had enough immunizations to have strong immunity yet.  Please, ask your pediatrician about this...



Great point that Denise makes! Our son, almost 4, has been traveling with us since 3 months old, but in the US as an infant. I'd be leary to leave the US with such a young infant; you never know when a major illness can strike. At 9 months Connor had pneumonia and it literally hit overnight- he was transferred from our local ER to Children's, due to the severity and the pediatric specialization it warranted. While you can find decent medical care overseas, I'd be concerned it's not at the level of specialization needed for a 3 month old.

Re: flying- Connor was a "lap baby" until he turned two and no, we never paid taxes or anything on him with Southwest, JetBlue, Delta, AirTran, or US Air. Not sure on an international flight. Keep in mind if you check a bag for the baby, some airlines will charge you for that, such as US Air.


----------



## pfaff (Jan 27, 2009)

We went to Puerto Vallarta last October when our son was one year old. The biggest help was a portable high chair. Not all restaurants have high chairs and if they do they are usually really gross. We got ours at target for less than $30 it folds and has a carry strap. The umbrella stroller was somewhat helpful but the wheels kept getting stuck on some of the cobblestone streets so if you could take a jogging stroller or something more durable I would highly recommended it. We took our car seat but never used it. 
Mexicana actually charges for an infant to sit on your lap so keep that in mind. We payed about $100 at LAX and they gave us an infant ticket. The car seat and stroller were checked as well as one bag for the baby.


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 27, 2009)

I dont think Id have a problem bringing a 1 year old, but thats very different than a 3 month old, I think ... just worried about lack of vaccinations and such.


----------



## pfaff (Jan 27, 2009)

Will you actually have the passport on time. Our hospital released our son's birth certificate three months after he was born, I checked weekly at the recorders office. His passport took two weeks to process. We had it expidited but the passport office will not promise a turn around time.


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 27, 2009)

i didnt think about waiting for the birth certificate! good question?


----------

